
Show HN: Graffiti any website – break free from comment boxes - GraffitiOver
http://graffitiover.com
======
GraffitiOver
Graffiti brings Snapchat-type tools to the Internet - add text, graphics,
images, emojis, etc. on top of any website, photo or video. Share with friends
and/or other Graffiti users around the world who visit the same URL. Graffiti
just launched this month and is seeking feedback on user experience and best
use cases.

